# I am considering purchase 766



## tabutler (Nov 9, 2010)

I am considering the purchase of a 766 Diesel. The TA seems to work fine in both ranges. My question is there a test that cn be performed to let me know if the TA is ready to go out?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tabutler! By TA do you mean the transmission? If so, you can try a couple things to search for the obvious and perhaps an actual mechanic would have other ideas, but try going down hill in every gear with a load and use the compression of the engine as a brake to see if it pops out of gear. Put your ear to a long stick on the tranny while driving to hear any excess grinding of bearings. Other than that, just look for the typical leaks and check the oil or lack thereof and good luck to you. Be sure to give us some photos if it ends up in your yard!


----------



## tabutler (Nov 9, 2010)

The TA I am refering to is the Torque Amplifier. Just trying to see if there is a test that will tell me approximately how much life is left in this or is this either working or bad? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you have the big red light on the dashboard, see if it comes on when the tractor gets good and warmed up. The TA in my 1066 was leaking oil internally, and when the trans got up to temp, the low pressure light would come on. Other than that, I'd just make sure it shifts quickly and doesn't lag when going into and out of gear when you snap the lever forward and back.


----------

